# Vikings Schedule 2007



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Regular Season
Day Date Opponent Time (CT) TV Radio 
Sunday September 9 ATLANTA FALCONS Noon FOX KFAN/KTLK
Sunday September 16 at Detroit Lions 3:05 p.m. FOX KFAN/KTLK
Sunday September 23 at Kansas City Chiefs Noon FOX KFAN/KTLK
Sunday September 30 GREEN BAY PACKERS Noon FOX KFAN/KTLK 
Sunday October 7 BYE 
Sunday October 14 at Chicago Bears Noon FOX KFAN/KTLK
Sunday October 21 at Dallas Cowboys Noon FOX KFAN/KTLK
Sunday October 28 PHILADELPHIA EAGLES Noon FOX KFAN/KTLK
Sunday November 4 SAN DIEGO CHARGERS Noon CBS KFAN/KTLK
Sunday November 11 at Green Bay Packers Noon FOX KFAN/KTLK
Sunday November 18 OAKLAND RAIDERS Noon * CBS KFAN/KTLK
Sunday November 25 at New York Giants Noon * FOX KFAN/KTLK
Sunday December 2 DETROIT LIONS Noon * FOX KFAN/KTLK
Sunday December 9 at San Francisco 49ers 3:05 p.m.* FOX KFAN/KTLK
Monday December 17 CHICAGO BEARS 7:30 p.m. ESPN KFAN/KTLK
Sunday December 23 WASHINGTON REDSKINS Noon * FOX KFAN/KTLK
Sunday December 30 at Denver Broncos 3:15 p.m.* FOX KFAN/KTLK


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well I guess the NFL doesn't think the Vikes will be any good.....only 1 nationally televised game on a Monday against the Bears.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Packers have 4....1 Sunday night,1 Monday night,1 Thursday night,and Thanksgiving at Detroit.

Must be Farves last season again. uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Tough schedule.....with a rookie QB......I see 4 wins maybe 5.....

1 over Detroit
1 over GB
Oakland
San Farancisco
Washington

A top 5 pick in 2008.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Sunday December 30 at Denver Broncos 3:15 p.m.* FOX KFAN/KTLK


I found one more win for them!!!!!!!! :stirpot: oke: :laugh:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye said:


> > Sunday December 30 at Denver Broncos 3:15 p.m.* FOX KFAN/KTLK
> 
> 
> I found one more win for them!!!!!!!! :stirpot: oke: :laugh:


I doubt it.....Denver will probably be playing for a playoff berth and Minn. will be jockeying for draft position.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I know, I was just trying to get a rise out of Woodpecker!!!!! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Won't be much of a game......Vikes playing for draft position and Denver playing it's scrubs because they are already in the platoffs.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ken,

Sorry but it will be 2 losses to the Packers! 8)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> Ken,
> 
> Sorry but it will be 2 losses to the Packers! 8)


 :eyeroll:.....I can always hope.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Im going to the Denver game. Can't wait. :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

After I copied the response you two clown put on the women saying dumb things forum, I will be getting souveniers for free and I am thinking that deer stand WP is going to make for me for free will be nice this fall!!!!

:lol: :wink:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Buddy of mine has lower bowl season tickets there. I will however be sporting a Jim Marshall jersey when I go. :beer:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Looks like the vikes got stuck with a tough october schedule hopefully they don't lose all of them in Oct.


----------

